# Cat and kitten not getting on



## jumpingjack (Oct 27, 2009)

Ten days ago we adopted an 18 month old cat (female and spayed) and a five month old kitten (male, not yet neutered). They were in a cage together, so I thought they'd get on ok, but since they have settled in at home, they are not good friends at all. The kitten is rushing about and trying to jump on the cat all the time, and the cat is growling and swatting him away. When he leaves her alone, they are fine, they do eat together sometimes with no problem, and share the same litter box. I think it's just his boisterous behaviour that she doesn't like.

I'm afraid that when we do get round to letting the cat out, she won't come back because he's being such a pain!

We will obviously get him neutered in two months, which I am hoping will restrain his behaviour a little bit.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

There is no reason to wait two months to get him neutered, he can be neutered now.

They just need time to get accustomed to all the new things, and work out their relationship. I recommend you add at least one more litter box. Ideally you should have three.

You should not let any cat outside for at least six weeks after bringing them to a new home. Give them time to get used to their home and environment before sending them out the door. 

Better yet, keep them inside.


----------



## annwong (Dec 4, 2008)

Well I think the active personality of the kitten has got in the way but I don't think it's a real problem. It will be resolve when the kitten "settle down" when it grows bigger. I don't think neutering it at this age would be advisable. 5 months is a bit too young, I would probably wait till it's about 6-8 months old.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

many male cats are 'active' (spraying aggressiveness etc) from 5 months on, as long as the cat is of a good weight there is no need NOT to neuter at 5 months or even before - waiting any longer is just building up problems. My boy was done a 4 1/2 months and is fine and many breeders now neuter at 14 weeks. Get him done asap and it should help.


----------



## jumpingjack (Oct 27, 2009)

I really really appreciate all your wise words - I'm taking the kitten to the vet on Friday to be chipped and to have a check-up, I'll see what he says. He's quite underweight (the kitten, not the vet!) due to a poor start in life, so I think it would be good to wait as long as possible before neutering to give him the chance to build up some blokey muscle!

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Being underweight or in poor health is a good reason to wait. He needs to be at least 2 pounds and healthy.


----------



## NEW2CATS (Aug 28, 2009)

jumpingjack said:


> Ten days ago we adopted an 18 month old cat (female and spayed) and a five month old kitten (male, not yet neutered). They were in a cage together, so I thought they'd get on ok, but since they have settled in at home, they are not good friends at all. The kitten is rushing about and trying to jump on the cat all the time, and the cat is growling and swatting him away. When he leaves her alone, they are fine, they do eat together sometimes with no problem, and share the same litter box. I think it's just his boisterous behaviour that she doesn't like.
> 
> I'm afraid that when we do get round to letting the cat out, she won't come back because he's being such a pain!
> 
> We will obviously get him neutered in two months, which I am hoping will restrain his behaviour a little bit.


ooh i have the same problem.
we got a 18 month old girl cat in august and then a couple of weeks ago we got a 6 month old boy to keep her company.

he likes to run around and chase her, bop her one and then run off. but the older cat just looks bemused/p'd off. 
am abit worried that when she does chase him back she isnt playing like he is!!

he is being neutered tomorrow though so am hoping this will improve relations abit.


----------



## jumpingjack (Oct 27, 2009)

NEW2CATS said:


> ooh i have the same problem.
> we got a 18 month old girl cat in august and then a couple of weeks ago we got a 6 month old boy to keep her company.
> 
> he likes to run around and chase her, bop her one and then run off. but the older cat just looks bemused/p'd off.
> ...


It would be great to hear how it goes! Best of luck to you (and him!).

My Jack is the same, just does not see Rosie's ears back, claws out spitting as the same as his playful pouncing and leg nipping. Although I do wonder if there's a bit of male behaviour in there as well, as he does favour the old "jump on her back and bite her neck" move (which is how I understand boy cats, ahem, state their intentions).


----------



## NEW2CATS (Aug 28, 2009)

^^^wow i am so going to buy some viagra from this guy lol :frown2:

just been called by the vets , Billy has woken up after his op and is fine.
will let you know if this helps the 2 cats get along (fingers crossed)


----------



## jumpingjack (Oct 27, 2009)

NEW2CATS said:


> ^^^wow i am so going to buy some viagra from this guy lol :frown2:
> 
> just been called by the vets , Billy has woken up after his op and is fine.
> will let you know if this helps the 2 cats get along (fingers crossed)


Looks like Petforums has been hit by spammers - does anyone EVER sign up for this stuff?

Glad to hear Billy is ok - my vet this morning said wait a couple of months to neuter Jack. He was chipped and got his claws clipped without a squeak, but then spat out the worming tablet three times and bit the vet!


----------

